# Waterfowl mounts by Jake Rowe Taxidermy



## Arrow Flinger (Dec 29, 2010)

It was suggested on another thread that a thread be started showing some of Jake Rowe's work.  Here are a few examples of his work.  His fee for ducks is $150.  I think his quality is as good or better than most I have seen. www.jakerowetaxidermy.com
































A couple of Pheasant


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice looking mounts and Jake is a good guy to boot....


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 29, 2010)

that widegeon is gouregous


----------



## Hunter Haven (Dec 29, 2010)

Those mounts look great....

Nice job


----------



## XJfire75 (Dec 30, 2010)

Were he's located?


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Dec 30, 2010)

XJfire75 said:


> Were he's located?



On hwy 15 in the city limits of Watkinsville .


----------



## primmative (Dec 30, 2010)

Is Jake a young fella?  I'm pretty sure I walked into his shop a couple of months ago.....Is there a motorcycle dealership right next to him?

He had some really good looking mounts in there.


----------



## duckmaster14 (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm taking him my first black duck this afternoon. Some of the other local guys wanted to charge $250+. Jake's look pretty good and for $150 you can't beat it.


----------



## bighunter23 (Dec 30, 2010)

Perfect!!!!  Just started looking for someone to do a few woodies.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Dec 30, 2010)

primmative said:


> Is Jake a young fella?  I'm pretty sure I walked into his shop a couple of months ago.....Is there a motorcycle dealership right next to him?
> 
> He had some really good looking mounts in there.



That would be him


----------



## primmative (Dec 31, 2010)

The first chance I get I'll be taking him a bird to mount.  He's got guts opening up his own shop.


----------



## Ruger GSP (Dec 31, 2010)

*sending one out on monday*

I just got off the phone with Jake. I am sending him a canvasback on Monday. Not only does his work look great, his return time is about half of the last bird I had done by someone else.


----------



## hunt4bone (Dec 31, 2010)

Jake has my 12 pt. at has shop now.He does some great looking work.


----------



## 10PointsToLife (Jan 2, 2011)

I saw some ducks he sent out before Christmas... They sure were pretty.


----------



## wss277 (Feb 3, 2011)

Just dropped my widgeon 

off and can't wait to get it back.


----------



## Ruger GSP (Sep 21, 2011)

*thanks again*

Just wanted to say thanks to Jake for an outstanding job he did for me on my canvasback. Ill try to put pics up when I get the chance. He also has my pintail and wigeon, looking forward to seeing those soon.


----------



## birddog52 (Sep 22, 2011)

tHANKS FOR INFO HE WILL BE GETTING SOME OF MY BUISNESS


----------



## USMC0844 (Sep 22, 2011)

I will happily turn my birds in to you when I get some that I want mounted.


----------



## castandblast (Sep 22, 2011)

looks good. I love the canvasback and the widgeon


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 22, 2011)

Arrow Flinger said:


> It was suggested on another thread that a thread be started showing some of Jake Rowe's work.  Here are a few examples of his work.  His fee for ducks is $150.  I think his quality is as good or better than most I have seen. www.jakerowetaxidermy.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GOOD WORK..i see a few flaws ...but mine are flawed too..so its not for me to judge ...


----------

